# Tired of Waiting: Star Wars Saga game



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 12, 2007)

Okay, I am tired of waiting for someone to start one of these, and I bet there are others out there who are tired of it too.  I hope if I start this game, others will follow suite.


Scrolling Text:  

After the Yuuzhan Vong war ended, peace was restored to the galaxy...for a while.  When a terraforming/world reclaimation project that the Vhong where heading up and the Jedi were sponsoring went horribly wrong, most in the Senate blamed both the Jedi and the Vong, casting the galaxy once again into Civil War.  On one side was The Republic and those who still remembered the Vong as enemies.  On the other were those dedicated to The Jedi and all of the good they had done since the fall of the Empire.  Once more, during the civil war the Republic became an Empire, bringing the worlds in rebellion back into the fold through force.  Many Jedi remained loyal to the Imperial Senate, leaving the Jedi and founding The Imperial Knights:  force-users whose first priority and loyalty is to the Empire--not to the Force.  

The current emperor, an Imperial Knight named Roan Fel, has made a deal with a secret organization called The Sith to put an end to the conflict between the Jedi and the Empire and restore peace to the Galaxy.  His decision will have consequences even he could never have imagined...

Era: Late Legacy Era (roughly 130 years after the Battle of Yavin).  Loosely based around events in the Star Wars: Legacy comics.

Starting Location:  Ahto City, Manaan: a neutral planet Subjugated by the New Empire.

Over the years, The aquatic planet Manaan has become a rather polluted world, and Kolto production has become very scarce.  A number of mining deposits deep on the world's surface have been discovered and are currently being exploited by the Empire.  In addition, there is a rather busy star-port here, exporting ore, submerible vehicles, and kolto.

Character Creation:
Level: 6th
Stats: 25 point buy (21 point-buy for droids)
Starting gear: (tell me what you want and I will work out your gear myself)
HPs:  Starting+Avg HP (round up)
Races: Any from Saga Edition.  I will include Selkath stats below.  Any other race, feel free to request it, and I will cook up stats for it as well.

Also, there are a number of character "archetypes" I need for this story.  I need 6 PCs.  I ask that your character fit one of the following Archetypes:

1.  *Jedi Apprentice, on this world with his/her master on a mission (1 only-human, Jedi class)*
*2.  Ahto city local (not necessarily Selkath) with untapped force potential (1 only-any race, any non-jedi class)*
3.  Ahto city local's sibling with ties to underworld activities (1 only-any race, any non-jedi class)
4.  A droid belonging to Ahto city local's family (up to 2-droid, any non-jedi class)
*5.  Imperial sibling of the Jedi Apprentice, stationed in Ahto City (or orbit) (1 only-human, Soldier, Scout, Noble, or Jedi (Imperial Knight))*
6.  Droid assigned to Imperial Sibling on Ahto City (1 only-droid, Soldier, Scout, or Noble)
*7.  Member of a smuggling/trade ship crew currently on Manaan (up to 3- any race, any non-jedi class)*
8.  Droid member of smuggling/trade ship crew (up to 2- droid, any non-jedi class)

I am looking for interesting characters.  I obviously won't take all 8 archetypes, but I did want to give you some variety in character creation.  I don't want this to be all Jedi, all the Time.  Racially, for the related characters, you might want to consider hooking up with another player on the boards for shared back-stories.  

Feel free to submit multiple characters-but I will only accept 1 character/player.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 12, 2007)

Selkath Species Traits
Selkath have the following species traits:
*Ability modifiers:*  +2 Wisdom, +2 Charisma, -2 Constitution.  Selkath are strong-willed and perceptive, but they are relatively frail.
*Medium-Size:*  As Medium creatures, Selkath have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Speed:*  Selkath base speed in 6 squares.  They have a swim speed of 4 squares.
*Breathe Underwater:*  As amphibious creatures, Selkath can't drown in water.
*Expert Swimmer:*  A Selkath may choose to reroll any Swim check, but the result of the reroll must be accepted even if it is worse.  In addition, a Selkath may choose to take 10 on Swim checks even when distracted or threatened.
*Darkvision:*  Selkath ignore concealment (including total concealment) from darkness.  However, they cannot perceive colors in total darkness.
*Keen Force Sense:*  Selkath may choose to reroll any Use the Force check made to search their feelings or sense the force, but the result of the reroll must be accepted even if it is worse.
*Sonic Vulnerability:*  Any time a Selkath is affected by a sonic attack, they move one additional step down the Condition track.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm always a sucker for droid characters, though I'm not yet familiar with the Saga rules changes that pertain to them. I'd have to get my hands on the book before I could pitch a concept.

Also, do you have any insight to offer as to specific droid models that are in use during this era? I'm not familiar with any eras beside those detailed in the movies.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 12, 2007)

Honestly, the new droid rules (one ofthe more significant-and awesome-changes) allow you to customize and create your own model of droid.

Basically you fall into one of 5 degrees (medical, technical, protocol, combat, or labor), each with different base statistics, and then a certain amount of "credits" to customize your starting statistics. 

As I don't know much about certain droid models in use during this time period, I wouldn't mind you customizing your own, especially if you were to base it on one of the "older models" seen in the movies/expanded universe.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jun 13, 2007)

Looks interesting. I'll see what I can whip up at home. Maybe a Force Sensitive Gungan (but not dopey/stupid).

Also, I've skimmed the chapter a couple times but cannot seem to locate what a droid's cost factor is. Do you have any insight?

Here she is, Leyla Sun

[sblock]
*Leyla Sun*, gungan, female, Soldier 3/Scoundrel 3 HT 1.9m  WT 80k
_  A very slight, almost delicate, gungan bares her blunt teeth at you. If you continue paying attention to you she averts her amber eyestalks and pretends that you don't exist.
  Mauve skinned, amber eyed, with scarlet tattoos on her ears, back and arms._
*STR*:  9 -1  [1pts]   *HP*: 60 (54+6)   *Threshold*: 19
*DEX*: 16 +3  [6pts]   *FORT *+19  (10+ class +2, lvl +6, con +1)
*CON*: 12 +1  [4pts]   *REFL *+23  (10+ class +2, lvl +6, dex +3, race +2)
*INT*: 12 +1  [6pts]   *WILL *+18  (10+ class +1, lvl +6, wis +1)
*WIS*: 12 +1  [4pts]   *Attack Bonus* +5
*CHA*: 10 +0  [4pts]   *Force Pts:* 8   *Destiny Pts:* 0

*RACIAL ABILITIES*
- Expert Swimmer 
- Hold Breath (25xcon rounds before making Endurance checks)
- Lowlight Vision (negate concealment in darkness, but not total concealment)
- Lightning Reflexes (+2 Reflex defense)
- +2 Dex, -2 Int/Cha
*TALENTS*
- Fortune--Knack (reroll a skill check 1/day)
- Fortune--Lucky Shot (reroll a ranged attack 1/day)
- Commando--Indomitable (recover 5 condition levels 1/day)
- Weapon Specialist--Devastating Attack (pistols; damage threshold -5)
*FEATS:* Armor Proficiency (light, medium), Weapon Proficiency (pistols, rifles, simple), Force Sensitivity, Point blank shot, Force Training, Careful shot, Precise Shot, Deadeye
*TRAINED SKILLS*
- Initiative.......+14
- Mechanics........+14
- Perception.......+12
- Use the Force....+12
- All others 3+ attribute modifier (untrained)
*FORCE POWERS*
- Mind Trick
- Force Stun
*EQUIPMENT:*
- hold out blaster
- heavy blaster pistol
- vibrodagger
- Clothing (dark gray coverals over a green t-shirt)
- Jacket(with hood), dark gray with various corporate logos
- portable tool kit
- flashlight (glowrod?)
- credits: 

_Note: 4th level attribute adjustments applied to Dex and Int.
Sol1 (1)> Sdl1 (2)> Sol2 (3)> Sdl2 (4)> Sol3 (5)> Sdl2 (6) _

I'm seeing Leyla as being raised on Manaan after her family relocated their due to some (unspecified) familial disputes on Naboo. [family can be any size] As a youngster, she fell in with a bad crowd and developed something of an attitude problem and a chip on her shoulder. Lately she's been taking lookout and hired gun jobs for the extra cash to help out her family and "stick it to the man". 

If someone would like to share a background, I'm open to adapting mine so that they can work together.
[/sblock]

EDIT--
I had another idea that I like even better. Sblock'ed is Ikari Taelunn, Imperial Knight
[sblock]*Ikari Taelunn*, _Brash, Young Imperial Knight_
Jedi 1/Soldier 5, human male, HT 1.8m WT 91k
_A formidable human stands before you armored in black mesh and dull gray metal plates and swathed in a blue hooded cloak. His helmet hangs at his waist opposite a lightsaber. His brilliant green eyes regard you without rancor as he brushes a lock of straight black hair back behind his ear._
*STR* 14 +2, *FORT* +19 (_10 + 6lvl +0 con + 2 class +1 equip_)
*DEX* 14 +2, *REFL* +22 (_10 + 3 armor +2 dex + 1 class +6 level_)
*CON* 10 +0, *WILL* +20 (_10 + 6lvl +3 wis + 1 class_)
*INT* 12 +1, *Hit Points:* 60 *Threshold:* 21
*WIS* 16 +3, *Attack Bonus* +6 *Initiative* +5
*CHA*  8 -1, *Force Points:* 8 *Perception* +11
*ABILITIES*
- Extra Feat
*TRAINED SKILLS*
- Acrobatics +10
- Knowledge (bureaucracy) +9
- Use the Force +16
*TALENTS*
- Armored Defense
- Second Skin
- Improved Armor Defense
- Force Perception
*FEATS:* Weapon Proficiency (simple), Weapon Proficiency (lightsabers), Force Sensitivity, Skill Focus (use the force), Force Training, Armor Proficiency (light), Mighty Swing, Running Attack, Acrobatic Attack, Power Attack
*EQUIPMENT:*
- Imperial Knight armor (scarlet plates, black mesh underlay, scarlet cloak)
- lightsabre (silver bladed)
- comlink
- personal id papers
- stun baton
- binders
- glow rod
- aquata breather

Backstory--
(Imperial sibling of the Jedi Apprentice, stationed in Ahto City (or orbit))
Ikari joined the Jedi knights as a child, filled with tales of heroism from the Yuzon Vong war. He quickly became disillusioned, however, due to the pacifistic nature of the training and slow patiece required by his masters. Nursing his disappointment and resentment throughout his boyhood, he left the order as soon as a rival order, dedicated to the new Empire. While undergoing basic indoctrination, Ikari bought into everything he was told hook, line and sinker. He's not a fanatic, but his conviction to the ideals of the Empire are real.

Currently, he finds himself on the planet of Manaan, where he left his family to join the Jedi. He looks forward to meeting his parents again (if they still live).
[/sblock]


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 13, 2007)

Cost Factors:  x1 for Medium or Small droids...the only PCable sizes.

I'm cool with Gungans.


----------



## possum (Jun 14, 2007)

Great.  The first Legacy Era game that I've even seen and it's for the system that I don't have the book for.  Good luck to those that get in.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, if you wanna outline a character history and give me an idea what sort of things you want your character to be able to do, I can make you stats if you want.

I am sure you know D20 well enough to figure out what to do with those stats once you have them.  After all, making characters with Saga edition is quick, easy, and painless.


----------



## possum (Jun 14, 2007)

I may actually take you up on that.  Let me do some research to see if the character I really want to play is feasible.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jun 15, 2007)

Added new character to original entry, above.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 15, 2007)

I love both entries LoboLurker!

A couple of notes on Imperial Knights, for LoboLurker and anyone interested:

They all wear uniform red and black armor that is something like a 3-way cross between Vader's armor, Stormtrooper Armor, and Imperial guard armor.  See a picture here:  http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Imperial_Knights

They also all use standard-issue silver-bladed lightsabers.

Any Imperial PC, Knight included, will be stationed on Manaan for a very specific purpose which will become clear later on.

Other Imperial Knight Stuff:

Imperial Knight Armor:[sblock][sblock](light armor)  Armor Bonus to Ref Defense: +6; Equipment bonus to Fort Defense: --; Max Dex Bonus: +3; Weight 10 kg; Availability: Military, Rare;  Imperial Knight armor is lighter, less restrictive ceremonial armor.  Imperial Knight armor includes an armored chest-piece, shoulder guards, and cortosis gauntlets that, with training, can parry lightsaber blows. All of this armor is worn over a padded combat jumpsuit.  It is issued exclusively to Imperial Knights.  If you are ever attacked with a lightsaber and the attacker rolls a 1 on his/her attack roll, the lightsaber hits your Cortosis gauntlets and the lightsaber is immediately deactivated, and cannot be reacivated until the end of the encounter[/sblock]

Imperial Knight PRC:[sblock]

[sblock]Prerequisites:  BAB +7; Trianed Skills: Use the Force; Feats: Armor Proficiency (light), Force Sensitivity, Weapon Proficiency (lightsabers); Talents: Armored Defense; Special:  Must be a member of the Imperial Knights, swearing your first loyalty to the Empire and Emperor.

Class as Jedi Knight EXCEPT:

Defense Bonuses:  +1 Reflex, +2 Fort, +3 Will

Talents: Selected from the following trees:  Armor Specialist, Imperial Knight, Lightsaber Combat, or Lightsaber Forms[/sblock]

Imperial Knight Talent Tree:[sblock]
*Attune Armor*:  As a full-round action, you may spend a Force Point to attune a suit of armor to the Force, permanently increasing its armor bonus by +2.  In addition, the maximum Dexterity bonus of the attuned armor permanently improves by +1.  Only you can benefeit from wearing the attuned armor; the benefeits do not apply if someone else dons the armor.
*Gauntlet Defense*:  As a reaction, you can spend a Force Point to negate an attack made against you by a lightsaber.  In addition, the lightsaber immediately turns off and cannot be reactivated until the end of the encounter.  _Prerequisite_ Force Fortification
*Force Fortification*:  As a reaction, you can spend a Force Point to negate a critical hit scored against you and take normal damage instead.  You can spend this Force Point even if you've already spent a Force Point earlier in the round.
*Lightsaber Guardian*:  When you are adjacent to an ally who is the target of a melee or ranged attack, you may use your Block, Deflect, or Redirect Shot talents (if you have them) as if you were the target of the attack.  If you fail your Use the Force check, you take damage from the attack instead of the original target.  _Prerequisite_:  Block or Deflect talent.[/sblock]


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 15, 2007)

LoboLurker:[sblock]Also, Improved Armor Defense adds Level + 1/2 Armor bonus to Reflex, not 1/2 level + Armor bonus as you have listed.[/sblock]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jun 15, 2007)

Oops, I'll edit. 

LL


----------



## possum (Jun 15, 2007)

ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> I love both entries LoboLurker!
> 
> A couple of notes on Imperial Knights, for LoboLurker and anyone interested:
> 
> ...




One more thing about the armor of an Imperial Knight.  As just revealed in #13, the gauntlets are made of cortosis ore and capable of shutting down a lightsaber.

And does that mean we can play as Imperial Knights?  Because I just checked my character family tree, nothing fits with a Merridon (my standard Star Wars family).


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 15, 2007)

I havn't read 13 yet:  I'll have to revist the Cortosis gauntlet thing.

As far as Imperial Knights as PCs:

I am only going to accept 1 PC as an Imperial Knight from the beginning-this will fill the archetype of "Imperial Officer".  This Imperial Knight will need to be the brother/sister of the Jedi apprentice on Manaan.  That said, the other force-senstive characters (force potential, Jedi apprentice) could potentially join-up later if the galaxy moves them that direction.


----------



## possum (Jun 17, 2007)

Ok, I've got a pretty good character concept for you to create stats for, if the offer is still on the table.

Wyallt

Male Rodian

[sblock]
Wyallt was born on Mandalore nearly 80 years after the planet and it's somewhat infamous culture  began its most recent rebirth.  His real parents died in a regional conflict that they were hired for a few years after his birth, but he was adopted by friends of his family and took their family name as his own.

When he was 13--the traditional age of adulthood in Mandalorian society--he had his coming of age ceremony and began taking odd jobs.  A few months before Krayt's takeover of the Empire, Wyallt was hired by a Gungan smuggler by the name of Garlin Sun and given a commission as a lieutenant in the organization.  He frequently works with an Ithorian smuggler by the name of "X"

He has no personal politics about the takeover, he thinks as long as they don't bother him and his family, it really doesn't matter.  His work with Sun, however, makes him a de facto member in a resistance cell.

Family: Bryn Lorrens: 8 year-old adopted son.  Being raised by his adoptive mother on Mandalore at the time being.

Talents: 
*Good at tracking, as bounty hunters and other mercenaries have to be.
*Good with a blaster rifle, but only okay with other forms of weaponry.
*Has been trying to improve his melee combat skills ever since he started training, but to no real avail.
*Not the one to really pilot a ship, even though he barely knows how.
*Other than the prerequisites of speaking Basic, Rodese and Mando'a, Wyallt also knows how to speak Huttese.

Needed Kit: Mandalorian armor.  The color scheme is a dark green based off of its owner's skin color with with a deep earthy brown undercolor.
*A standard blaster rifle and pistol
*A vibro-dagger[/sblock]

That enough info for you, or do you need more?


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 17, 2007)

Good information.  I'll work on him tonight.

I'm thinking mostly levels in Scout, shooting for Bounty Hunter PRC.


----------



## possum (Jun 18, 2007)

ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> Good information.  I'll work on him tonight.
> 
> I'm thinking mostly levels in Scout, shooting for Bounty Hunter PRC.




Sounds good, but what about the armor profeciency?


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 18, 2007)

Right now he's looking like a Scout 3/Soldier 3 with the talents Acute Senses (reroll perception checks) and Expert Tracker (no penalty at full-speed tracking) from Scout levels (meeting most prereqs for bounty hunter, and making you a darn good tracker) and the talents Armored Defense and Improved Armored defense from soldier levels, making armor use worth it.

His feats will mostly be focused on making him relaly good with rifles...specifically with aimed shots which get very good with the Bounty Hunter Talents.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 18, 2007)

*Wyalt*
[sblock]
Medium Male Rodian Scout 3/Soldier 3, CL6
*Destiny* 1; *Force Points* 8
*Init* +10[/color]; *Perception* +11 (Acute Senses, Heightened Awareness); low-light vision 
*Languages* Basic, Rodese, Mando'a, Huttese
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defense* Reflex: 23 (flat-footed 22); Fortitude: 22; Will: 17; Improved Armored Defense 
*Hit Points*: 61 Threshold: 22
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Speed* 4 squares
*Base Attack Bonus* +5, Grp +7
*Melee* combat gloves +5 (1d4+4) or
*Ranged* Blaster Rifle +8 (3d8+3) or
*Ranged* Blaster Rifle (stun) +8 (2d8+3) or
*Ranged* Blaster Rifle +8 (4d8+3) (Deadeye) or
*Ranged* Blaster Rifle (stun) +8 (3d8+3) (Deadeye) or
*Ranged* Hold-out Blaster +7 (3d4+3) or
*Ranged* Hold-out Blaster +7 (4d4+3) (Deadeye) or
*Area* Blaster Rifle +6 (3d8+3)
*Atk Options* Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Deadeye
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities*: Str 10, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 13, Cha 8
*Talents*: Acute Senses, Armored Defense, Expert Tracker, Improved Armored Defense
*Feats*:  Armor Proficiency (light, medium), Deadeye, Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Shake it Off, Skill Focus (Survival), Weapon Focus (rifles), Weapon Proficiency (pistols, rifles, simple weapons)
*Skills*: Endurance +10, Initiative +10, Knowledge (Galactic Lore) +10, Knowledge (Tactics) +10, Perception +11, Stealth +10, Survival +14; all others 3+ability modifier
*Possessions*: Battle Armor, Helmet Package, Blaster Rifle, Sporting Blaster Pistol, Jet Pack (10 charges), Utility Belt, Rifle Holster, Concealed Blaster Holster (wrist), Combat Gloves, 500 credits 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Experience* 10,000[/sblock]

Build Notes:  [sblock]You are a VERY perceptive fella.  Whenever you make a Perception check, you can choose to reroll it, but you must take the reroll.  Unless you don't like it, then you can reroll AGAIN, but you must take that one.  This is a combination of your scout Acute Senses and your natural Rodian Heightened Awareness.  

I would like for you to select (one) melee weapon to be your melee back-up.  Vibrodagger, as cool as it is, would take another feat (Weapon Proficiency-Advanced Melee) for you to use, the stats in the block are for using the Vibrodager non-proficient.  Daggers are simple weapons, but don't do a ton of damage.  Alternately, we can equip your battle armor with combat gloves, giving you a +1 bonus to unarmed attack damage.  This has the added bonus of stacking if you ever start taking the Martial Arts feats (more on this later).  The area attack you have listed is a 2x2 area of effect.  This is the Autofire capability of your blaster rifle.

Aiming taks two consecutive swift actions on the same turn and allows you to ignore all cover short of total cover.  If you aim, your Deadeye feat kicks in and adds 1 die of damage.  If this game goes far enough for you to take Bounty Hunter level, the hunter's Mark talent will let you knock people down the condition track if you aim at them (in addition to doing extra damage from Deadeye).  Shake it off is a bonus feat from being a Scout.  It lets you only take 2 swift actions to catch your breath and move yourself up one level on the condition track instead of having to spend 3.  These actions don't have to be in the same round, but they must be in consecutive rounds.  Skill Focus (Survival) is a bonus feat you get from being Rodian.  Rodians were designed to be scouts.

Gear: there is not a set "Mandalorian Armor" gear set in the book.  The Boba Fett stat block calls his armor "Battle Armor with the Helmet Package" so that's what I did for you.  Helmet packge comes with low-light vision and a +2 to your Perception checks, and also a built-in Comlink.  Your armor doesn't have quite as many tricky attachments as Boba Fett's, but over time, you will be able to add to it.  Mostly this is a matter of how expensive having lots of attached missile launchers, grapple cables, and grenade launchers would be, combined with the fact you are not proficient with heavy weapons anyway.  You do get a Jet Pack (fly speed 6, swift action to turn on, routine maneuvers require no check, but to land after moving more than 12 squares in a turn requires a DC 20 Pilot check.  Your fuel cells will last for 10 rounds before needing to be replaced).  As far as gun selection, I did get you concealed holsters for your dagger and pistol.  I figure the "pistol" you have can even be in your gauntlet, and it pops out for you to use.  It will take a move action to bring it from concealment.  Your utility belt includes 3 days of food, medpac, tool kit, a spare power pack and energy cell, a glow rod, a comlink, a liquid cable dispenser with a grappling hook, and a couple of additional pouches for credits, and other odds and ends.

Long term planning:  You are built in such a way to be able to take levels in one or both the Bounty Hunter or Elite Trooper PRCS.  You already meet all reqs for Bounty hunter except for 7 levels in classes, and the only Feat you need to gain for Elite trooper is Martial Arts I--a feat your character description indicates you are working on anyway.  At 4th level soldier and 4th level scout you will get a bonus feat.  I reccomend a 4th level of soldier due to the ability to get Martial Arts I, plus more HP.  Martial Arts I increases unarmed damage to 1d6 and gives you a +1 bonus on Reflex Defense.

Elite Soldier is focused on being VERY good with weapons, commando tactics, and Damage Reduction; Bounty Hunter is focused on being very good with Ranged Aimed attacks, and figuring out how to bring down opponents that they have time (a full-round action) to observe.[/sblock]

Any questions or comments?


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 18, 2007)

I updated/changed my Imperial Knight information:

I added Gauntlet Defense as a Talent in the Imperial Knight talent tree and removed Improved Lightsaber Guardian.

I changed the stats for Imperial Knight Armor to bring it more in line with other light armors.

Recruiting update:

I love the entries I have so far.  I would still love to have the following archetpyes:

1.  A human jedi apprentice, on Manaan with his/her master
2.  A human Imperial officer/soldier/Imperial Knight stationed on Manaan as part of the occupying force
                              OR
2.  A force-sensitive local, sought after by the Jedi master and his apprentice

With those two characters, I could run this game with Wyalt, and Leyla/Ikari.  In fact, LoboLurker and Possum, consider yourself approved for this game.

If you want characters of the other archetypes, feel free to submit them too.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 18, 2007)

I've already applied for Karl Green's Saga game without owning the rules yet, why shouldn't I try for this one too?  If I don't, who knows how long it will be before another one comes along.

As I said over there, it will probably be a few weeks before I'm able to pick Saga up, but from everything I've seen, I'm extremely interested.

In this game, I'd be interested either in the jedi apprentice or maybe a force-sensitive selkath.  I'm very familiar with many flavors of d20, but would obviously need some extensive help with building the character.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 18, 2007)

As Possum did above, write up a history and tell me what you want to be able to do, and I will whip you something up.


----------



## possum (Jun 18, 2007)

[sblock]I'm thinking of leaning towards the elite trooper prestige class, as I see him as the type of Mandalorian to fight other people's wars than hunt out bounties, though he dabbles in that to make money sometimes.

The holdout blaster pistol in the gauntlet's a cool touch.  I didn't really want my character's kit to be like Fett's, so I'm glad the whole "armed to the wazoo" approach wasn't taken.  I'm not entirely sure on the jetpacks, mainly because the only G-canon Mandos got really kriffed up when they malfunctioned...

I'll take the combat gloves as the backup melee weapon.[/sblock]

Thanks a lot for doing the stat work, for me.  I hope this game is a lot of fun, so I can get a real test of the new rules.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's a start:

*Tycho Arundel*, Jedi Negotiator
Jedi 6
STR: 8, DEX: 12, CON: 10, INT: 14, WIS: 16, CHA: 14

Tycho is a slight young man, appearing even younger than his actual 20 years.  His bright smile and boyish charm have earned him many friends among his fellow apprentices.  If pressed, however, few of his peers would confess to believing he had the potential to be a great jedi.  His meager frame and waifish build do little to inspire respect among his sparring partners.  His Master, however, sees something different - a deep and abiding connection to the force.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 19, 2007)

*Tycho Arundel*
[sblock]
Medium Male Human Jedi 6, CL6
*Destiny* 1; *Force Points* 11
*Init* +4; *Perception* +11; *Use the Force*: +15 
*Languages* Basic, 2 others
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defense* Reflex: 18 (flat-footed 17); Fortitude: 17; Will: 20; Melee Defense, Deflect 
*Hit Points*: 57 Threshold: 17
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Speed* 6 squares
*Base Attack Bonus* +6, Grp +5
*Melee* Lightsaber +7 (2d8+2)
*Atk Options* Melee Defense, Weapon Finesse
*Special Abilities* Adept Negotiator, Improved Disarm
*Force Powers Known* (Use the Force +15): Farseeing, Force Stun x2, Mind Trick x2, Negate Energy, Vital Transfer x2
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities*: Str 8, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 14
*Talents*: Adept Negotiator, Deflect, Force Persuasion
*Feats*:  Force Boon, Force Sensitive, Force Training x2, Improved Disarm, Melee Defense, Skill Focus (Use the Force), Weapon Proficiency (lightsabers, simple weapons), Weapon Finesse
*Skills*: Knowledge (Bureaucracy) +10, Knowledge (Galactic Lore) +10, Knowledge (Social Sciences) +10, Perception +11, Use the Force (Persuasion) +15
* Possessions*: Lightsaber, Jedi Robes, lightsaber energy cell, other items to be detailed shortly... 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Experience* 10,000[/sblock]

Notes[sblock]  I didn't know what other languages you'd want to speak, but I owe you two.  

Your saves, while not GREAT, are pretty solid.  You can do a lot to make up for your reflex defense with the Melee Defense feat when in melee (basically, Expertise) and when fighting blasters with the Deflect Talent, which lets you make a Use the Force check when a blaster is shot at you if you have your lightsaber out and activated.  If you beat the attack roll, it is harmlessly deflected away from you.  Each additional time you do this in a round incurs a -5 penalty.

Threshhold is the amount of damage a single attack has to do to knock you one step down the condition track.

I gave you weapon Finesse to make you a little competent with your lightsaber.  You probably want to pick up at least 1 level of Jedi Knight if we make it to level 8 so you can learn the Lightsaber form Ataru, replacing Str with Dex for damage.  

Adept Negotiator is probably going to be one of your signature abilities, making you a pretty decent crowd-controller.  As a standard action, you talk to an enemy that can see, hear, and understand you.  You make a persuasion check (which in your case, is a Use the FOrce check).  If this check beats out their Will defense, they move one step down on the ocndition track.  Enemies get a +5 will defense bonus if they are higher level than you.  If they get to the bottom of the track using this ability, they don't fall unconscious, instead they have lost the will to attack you or your allies until the end of the encounter, unless they are attacked by you or your allies.  Your allies can keep attacking them until they reach the point of giving up.  Improved Disarm works much like it always does, but with a +5 to disarm checks.

Force powers:  I went ahead and selected a power suite for you.  If there are powers you would rather have/not have, let me know.  I tried to go with powers that helped a negotiator and also reflected someone who was very strong in the force.  

Farseeing:  FUll-round; target one perosn you've ever met.  If you beat their Will Defense with a UTF check, you sense if they are dead or alive, and a vague idea of where they are and what they are doing.  If you spend a force point, you get details about their surroundings and other creatures who are close.

Force Stun:  Single target, standard action.  In 6 squares or line-of-sight (useable through viewscreens).  UTF check vs. Will Defense.  If you win, move them one step down the condition track plus one aditional step/5 points you beat their Will Defense.  Spend a Force Point to add an additional +1 to how far down they go.  Using this in conjunction with Adept Negotiator will mess some people up.

Mind Trick:  Standard action, 1 Intelligent creature.  This can have a variety of effects including:  Causing them to lose sight of you so you can begin using the Stealth skills, feinting in combat, make an otherwise crazy but non-lifethreatening suggestion seem normal, causing a lower-level character to flee in terror for 1 minute or until wounded.  If using the suggestion ability, you can spend a force point to raise their attitude by one step, plus an additional step per 5 points your UTF check beats their Will Defense.

Negate Energy:  Reaction.  UTF check must be greater than the damage you are taking from an energy source (blaster, fire, lightsaber) and it is negated.  You can't be flat-footed.  You can spend a Force Point to gain HP up to your max equal to the negated energy.

Vital Transfer: Standard action, touch rnage.  DC 15: Heals target's level x2 HP; DC 20: x3; DC 25 x4.  You take half damage equal to how much you heal, rounded down.  Spend a force point to take no damage.  Spend a destiny point to move them 5 levels up the condition track (from unconscious to unharmed) in addition to healing them.

Talents: Force Persuasion lets you make Use the FOrce checks in place of Persuasion checks.

Feats:  Force Boon gives you 3 extra Force Points/level, showing your unusually strong tie to the force and helping your force abilities rock a little harder.

Skills:  If you would rather drop some of the knowledge skills for skills like Acrobatics, Endurance, Initiative, or Pilot, let me know.  Those skills didn't seem to reflect what you told me about your character, so I left them off.  Also if there is a Knowledge skill you'd rather have, let me know.

The Future:  If you were ever to Multiclass, Noble wouldn't be a bad way for you to go, sense you can use the force in place of making persuasion checks.  I would reccomend your next two levels be Jedi and Jedi knight though:  a level of Jedi will let you take the Redirect talent, giving you, effectively, a ranged attack.  A level of Jedi Knight will let you train in the Ataru form, increasing your dependance of Dex and decreasing your dependance on Str.  After that, you should go where you want.  If you want to focus on being an awesome negotiator, go Noble and eventually Jedi Master.  If you want to focus on being awesome with the force, go Jedi Knight and take force techniques that make your force powers more interesting--you will also be able to improve as a lightsaber duelist through this path.  If you really want to rock a lightsaber or other wierd non-power force effects, take levels in Jedi, and learn more Jedi Consular, Guardian, and Sentinal abilities while using bonus feats to improve your combat versatility/force powers.

Any questions or comments?[/sblock]


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 19, 2007)

possum: [sblock] There isn't anything stopping you from dabblin in a few levels of both PRCs, honestly.  At least 1 level of Bounty hunter would make you super-scary with any aimed shots you make with your rifle.  That said, Elite trooper is also an awesome class.[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 19, 2007)

*Force Sensitive Ahto city local...*

I'll throw my hat into the ring as the force sensitive user that is being sought after by the master and apprentice:

I have the book but have not had the chance to read it yet.

I think that I will go with a human Scoundrel/Soldier ruffian of sorts a that is mostly looking out for himself and getting by as he can. He basically has a good heart but has had a rough life with both parents dead and kind of living on his own since he was young. 

He is walking the line between the dark and light sides, and could be pushed either way. Hopefully, someone can save him from taking the wrong path. He gets by and the force has been a great tool to keep himself out of trouble or to finish it.

I may make him a swoop racer/mechanic type.

I can try to have a character write up tomorrow night or so.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 19, 2007)

Sounds very cool.

Anyone else?


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 19, 2007)

ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> *Tycho Arundel*
> ...
> Any questions or comments?



No, it looks great.  Thanks.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 19, 2007)

Since your at it, would you mind throwing a stat bloc together for me to work with. That would be great!   

I will want a force tree or two, possibly something that will help me as a pilot or mechanic, and possibly in combat. I do not think I will be the social type, but be someone that can get stuff done. 

I think that possibly starting with a dark side point might be interesting, especially from the RP perspective for when I am found. I am have not looked at the rules at all yet, so I do not know how possible this is. The point is most likely gained from killing some one to protect himself, not necessarily in self defense, but as a method of preemptive protection, perhaps in the process of taking care of a swoop racing opponent who greatly angered him.

He will be young (20 or so), moody, bitter, cynical, and distrustful.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 19, 2007)

I'll probably go with a scoudrel 6 with the talents Force Pilot, Force Perception, and Fortune's Favor.  

Working on it now...


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 20, 2007)

*Ughtilaw Sl'svught, Male Ithorian Scoundrel/Soldier*

*Character Stats*
[sblock]
	
	



```
Medium Male Ithorian Scoundrel 3/Soldier 3, CL6
[B]Height:[/B] 1.9m 	[B]Weight:[/B] 90k 	[B]Age:[/B] 20
[B]Destiny[/B] 1; 	[B]Force Points[/B] 8 (d6)
[B]Init [/B]+1; 	[B]Perception[/B]: (Force); [B]Use the Force:[/B] +15
[B]Languages:[/B] Basic, Ithorian, Gamorean, Gungan
[COLOR=Sienna]–––––––––––––––––––––––––[/COLOR]
[B]Defense[/B]	Reflex: 18 (flat-footed 17); Fortitude: 18; Will: 21; 
[B]Hit Points:[/B] 42 	[b]Threshold:[/b] 18
[COLOR=Sienna]–––––––––––––––––––––––––[/COLOR]
[B]Speed[/B] 	6 squares
[B]Base Attack Bonus:[/B] +5, Grp +5, Rng +6
[B]Melee:[/B] 
[B]Ranged:[/B]  
[b]Atk Options:[/b] Bellow, Force Stun, Mind Trick, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot,
 Sever Force

[COLOR=DarkOrange][b]Special Abilities [/b][/COLOR]
[B]Force Powers Suite: [/B](Use the Force +15): Farseeing, Force Stun, Mind Trick, 
Sever Force

[b]Bellow:[/b] D20 + CL vs Fort in 6 sq cone - 3d6 dmg/half : Ithorian -1step 
        1d6/additional step on the condition track
[B]Demolitionist [/B](+2 Dice Damage); 
[B]Indomitable: [/B]1/d +5 steps on the condition track
[b]Survival Instinct:[/b] may reroll survival checks

[COLOR=Sienna]–––––––––––––––––––––––––[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkOrange][B]Abilities:[/B][/COLOR] Str 10, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 14
[COLOR=DarkOrange][B]Talents:[/B][/COLOR] Demolitionist, Force Pilot, Force Perception, 
Indomitable, 
[COLOR=DarkOrange][B]Feats: [/B][/COLOR][*Ra]Skill Focus (Know: Life), [L1] Force Sensitive, 
[L3] Skill Focus (Use the Force), [L6] Force Training (Farseeing, Mind Trick, 
Sever Force, Force Stun), [Scou2] Vehicular Combat, [Sol2] Precise Shot

[Sc1] Wpn (Pistols and Simple Weapons) [So1] Light Armor

[COLOR=DarkOrange][B]Skills: [/B][/COLOR]
*Force Perception
*Force Pilot
Use the Force 	15: [+2 Chr] [+5 Trained] [+5 SF]

Gather Info 	10: [+2 Chr] [+5 Trained]
Know (Life) 	15: [+2 Int] [+5 Trained] [+5 SF]
Know (Tech) 	10: [+2 Int] [+5 Trained]
Mechanic 	10 : [+2 Int] [+5 Trained]
Pilot 		9: [+1 Dex] [+5 Trained]

[COLOR=DarkOrange][B]Possessions: [/B][/COLOR]

[COLOR=Sienna]–––––––––––––––––––––––––[/COLOR]
Experience 10,000
```
[sblock]

HP  42 BAB +5  Melee: BAB+0 Ranged: BAB+2 
Race: Ithorian  Height: 1.9m Weight: 90k Sex: Male

Spk: Basic, Ithorian, Gamorean, Bothan

Ref 19 (flat-footed 17) - 10 + CL + [+2 Class] [+2 Dex]    
Will  21 - 10 + CL [+1 Class] [+3 Wis] [+2 Rac]  
For 18  - 10 + CL [+2 Class] [+0 Con]      

Str   9 - 1 +1 Level
Dex  13 - 5 -2 Racial +1 Level
Con  11 - 3
Int   14 - 6
Wis   14 - 6 +2 Racial
Chr   12 - 4 +2 Racial

*Skills *
Force Pilot, 
Force Perception, 
Use the Force [+2 Chr]  [+5 SF] [+5 Trained]

Mechanic  [+2 Int] [+5 Trained]
Know (Life)  [+2 Int] [+5 SF] [+5 Trained]
Know (Tech)  [+2 Int] [+5 SF] [+5 Trained]
Gather Info  [+2 Chr] [+5 Trained]
Stealth  [+2 Dex] [+5 Trained]

* Feats*
[Ith] Skill Focus (Know - Life Sciences) 
[L1] Force Sensitive [L3] Skill Focus (Use the Force) 
[L6] Force Training (Mind Trick, Sever Force, Far Seeing, Force Stun)

[Scou2] Vehicular Combat [So2] Precise Shot

[Sc1] Point Blank Shot [Sc1] Wpn (Pistols) [Sc1] Wpn (Simple Weapons)
[So1] Light Armor


*Talents*
Soldier - Commando: Demolitionist (+2 Dice Damage); Indomitable: 1/d +5 steps on the condition track

Scoundrel: Force Pilot, Force Perception

*Misc*
Increased Will: +2 Will Defense
Bellow: D20 + CL vs Fort in 6 sq cone - 3d6 dmg/half : Ithorian -1stepÂ 
        1d6/additional step on the condition track
Survival Instinct: may reroll survival checks [/sblock][/sblock]

*History*
[sblock]Ughtilaw, sometimes referred to as 'Ugh' or 'U', or by those less inclined to him 'Ugly'. Ughtilaw was born on the Ithorian homeworld and was brought here when his parents immigrated to work with the mining operation. His parents always seemed ill at ease and a little bit jumpy. They never liked working or living here and were quite adverse to leaving. They always did not like Hutts and spit at every mention of them.

His parents were killed when he was younger be some Rodian thugs from a competing mining corp. He was coming home from a friends house as he saw the Rodians flee and then saw the dead bodies of his parents. He was stunned and did not know what to do. He stood there for a long time just staring blankly and not knowing what to think or do, wondering if the illusion would just cease and everything would be alright. 

After a few hours of this he just left his home and never looked back. He threw himself in with local gangs and became very involved with swoop racing. He became very good and found that he had a knack for it. He raced with reckless abandon, not caring if he lived or died. He just raced.

A human man approached Ughtilaw one day and said that he knew who killed his family and would tell him if he wanted to know. Ughtilaw did want to know, so very much. The man told him that if he was to tell him that the Ithorian would be debted to him and and Ughtilaw did not care - he agreed. 

Ughtilaw did what research he could to verify the mans claims and they were correct. He Found them, confronted them with their crimes and in the ensuing combat killed them all. In revenge he found no solace and knew not what to do from there. He did not know why they did or if anyone had ordered them to.

The man came back to him and offered him a future working for the Gungan smuggler, Garlin Sun, working as a free-lance hired pilot. The primary jobs will be ferrying Kolto from hidden kolto harvesting facilities deep under the surface of Manaan. He agreed and has been working with him ever since. Ughti has been trying to move his way up the chain but has been rebuffed in his efforts which definitely displeases the Ithorian.

He frequently work with Wyallt, an Mandalorian warrior and Lieutenant of Garlin Sun. At any given time, Sun has a ship in the docking bay waiting to smuggle stolen goods off-planet...Sun has frequently denied his requests to get to pilot one of the transports and to be hired as full-time work.[/sblock]


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 20, 2007)

FreeXenon:[sblock]A few things:
No offense, but I find your formatting really hard to follow.  I think I figured everything out though.

Defenses:  [sblock]They equal 10+heroic level+ability score+class bonus+race bonus.
     So for you they should equal Ref 19 (flat-footed 17), Fort 18, Will 21[/sblock]

Ability Scores:  [sblock]You do get 2 points at level 4, 8, etc.  for ability scores, but they must be placed in different scores each level.  You can't just raise one score by 2.  That will change your ability scores.[/sblock]

Feats:  [sblock]Force Training: as cool as it is to be tempted by the dark side, I would reconsider getting both Force Lightning and Sever Force as trained powers.  Sever Force can't be used if you have any dark side points, and Force Lightning grants dark side points, period.

Bonus Soldier Feat:  If you are planning on using very much in the way of blasters, precise shot wouldn't be a bad thing, as you will have at least two PCs in your party who use lightsabers and will therefore be in melee frequently.[/sblock]

Talents:  [sblock]Force Pilot makes your training in Pilot pretty worthless.  Feel free to select a different trained skill.[/sblock]

Everything else looks great, just finish up your character and write me up a brief character history.[/sblock]


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 20, 2007)

I would like all of you to revise your character histories with the following tid-bits in mind.

Ikari Taelunn and Tycho Arundel[sblock]  You are both IN!  I would like for the two of you to realign character histories to come out as brothers.  If this requires a change in last name, so be it.  You both know the other is a Jedi/Imperial Knight.  Neither of you are from Manaan[/sblock]

Ikari[sblock]  You are the Imperial Knight adjunct to the Imperial forces here on Manaan.  You split your time between the Star Destroyer Tarkin and the Imperial Headquarters, set up in the old Manaan Assembly chambers in Ahto City.  You are equipped with Imperial Knight armor, a standard-issue silver lightsaber, 5 stun grenades, an all-temperature cloak, binder cuffs, a Utility Belt, a bandolier, and a hip holster for your lightsaber[/sblock]

Tycho[sblock]  You are the apprentice to Jedi Master Todlo Kaas, a Duros Jedi Master known for being extremely insightful through the force, and a near master of Sense techniques.  In his meditations he recently discovered a powerful force-adept who is walking the line between light and dark, and he seems to think it is important that the tow of you get to him and offer him Jedi training.  You left the Jedi Praxeum on Ossus about 2 weeks ago, and arrived here on Ahto city two days ago.  The ship you came in was the Jedi Transport _Yavin II_.  You are equipped with Jedi Robes, a training lightsaber, an all-temperature cloak, a Utility Belt, a concealed holster for your lightsaber, and an aqua breather[/sblock]

Wyallt[sblock]You are IN! Congrats.  You are a lieutenant for the Gungan smuggler, Garlin Sun, who is stationed in an old warehouse/docking bay in Ahto city.  You work as a hired gun and an extra set of eyes.  Mostly Sun exports stolen or unauthorized kolto harvests, but recently he has been trying to find a rebellion against the Imperial occupation to outfit with imported arms.  You frequently work with (FreeXenon's character), an Ithorian pilot and smuggler who also works for Garlin Sun.  At any given time, Sun has a ship in the docking bay waiting to smuggle stolen goods off-planet...frequently these ships masquarade as passenger transports.[/sblock] 

FreeXenon[sblock]  You work for the Gungan smuggler, Garlin Sun, who is stationed in an old warehouse/docking bay in Ahto city.  You work free-lance as a hired pilot, usually ferrying Kolto from hidden kolto harvesting facilities deep under the surface of Manaan.  The Kolto is then exported by Sun on transports masquerading as passenger ships.  You frequently work with Wyallt, an Mandalorian warrior and Lieutenant of Garlin Sun.  At any given time, Sun has a ship in the docking bay waiting to smuggle stolen goods off-planet...Sun has frequently denied your requests to get to pilot one of the transports and for you to be hired as full-time work.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 20, 2007)

I'll change his name to Tycho Taelunn.  

I see him as Ikari's younger brother.  As children, Tycho idolized Ikari, and it was his elder borther's induction into the Jedi Order that inspired Tycho seek the same.  When Tycho learned that Ikari had left and joined the Imperial Knights he was devestated and for several years indulged in lurid rescue fantasies in which he found Ikari and brought him back to the true path.  As Tycho has aged and grown in the force, Master Kaas has helped him to see that Ikari must choose his own path, and Tycho has come to accept this - more or less.  When confronted with his brother, he will likely be circumspect, but pained.

I would imagine that Ikari would see Tycho as fairly weak-willed and pathetic - his staying in the Order which Ikari found so conservative and boring would likely be final proof his lack of imagination.  Or whatever.  Dumb kid brother.  What does he know about anything?

Anyway: where Ikari is brash and daring, Tycho is small, physically weak, and much less dashing.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 20, 2007)

*Questions on Force Talents*

I have a question about talents such as Force Pilot and Force Perception. I am worried that if I am affected by Sever Force or in the presence of and Ysilmari (the lizard things that emanate and null force effect that I will no longer be able to use those skills if I am not specifically trained in them. Paranoid - a little. 

Does the write up of the Force Pilot and Force Perception mean that I gain Pilot and Perception  as trained skills in addition to what I already have, and would that be complete dependent upon access to the force?


----------



## possum (Jun 20, 2007)

Just a timeline question so I can get my continuity right; we're within weeks of the end of the Galactic Alliance as a legitimate government and the massacre on Ossus, right?


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 20, 2007)

Yes, we are, but as far as you know or have heard, neither of those things has happened yet.

FreeXenon: No, you don't gain training in those skills, so having both could help you out if/when you are ever severed from the force or in the presence of Yslimari (or however that's spelled).  That said, you can still make both Pilot and Perception checks untrained at 1/2 level+ability score.  

There is some benefeit to having both skills trained though.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 20, 2007)

OK, I have updated my previous character block with a better formatted and updated character block. I took a lot of your suggestions. I adjusted the Ability Scores a little bit as well.

Thank you! Please take a look at it again.


I am going to need some equipment. I have some small things I still need to fill out, other than than I should be close to kind of ready'ish.


----------



## possum (Jun 20, 2007)

ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> Yes, we are, but as far as you know or have heard, neither of those things has happened yet.
> 
> FreeXenon: No, you don't gain training in those skills, so having both could help you out if/when you are ever severed from the force or in the presence of Yslimari (or however that's spelled).  That said, you can still make both Pilot and Perception checks untrained at 1/2 level+ability score.
> 
> There is some benefeit to having both skills trained though.




I just wanted to make sure that I didn't say something about something that has yet to happen.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 21, 2007)

Gear for Ughti: [sblock]Swoop (stats pending), blaster pistol, 2 frag grenades, electrobinoculars, aquata breather, flight suit, all-temperature cloak, tool kit, utility belt, hip holster for blaster.[/sblock]

Unless there are any more submissions today, I expect we will start tomorrow morning.

In the meantime, put up your completed character sheets/histories here:  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3599076#post3599076


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 21, 2007)

Character Posted

I switched out Force Stun for Force Slam. 

Yea!


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 21, 2007)

Okay, I found out tomorrow morning would be completely slammed for me, so I am going to go ahead and put up first post: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3600296#post3600296

Hopefully LoboLurker is still with us...so long as he puts up his character sheet soon, we should be good!


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 21, 2007)

*Type of flight Suit?*

I am curious as to which type of flight suit I have: Flight Suit (Padded) or Flight Suit (Armored)?

Edit: I am also noticing that there is the Flight Suit (Life Support) as well, which what I think that you are referring to.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 21, 2007)

flight suit (life support) type, designed to work equally well in the water.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 25, 2007)

I was kind of holding off to give LoboLurker time to post.  He hasn't been on since Wednesday.  I will post another update to the game tonight sometime.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jun 25, 2007)

If some one has dropped I would be more than happy to do up a force user or droid...  Just got the rules. wee...


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 25, 2007)

If you can put together an Imperial Knight named Ikari Taelunn before LoboLurker replies, Fenris2, you got a spot, otherwise, I can try and figure out a place to work you in-it'd be pretty easy.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jun 26, 2007)

ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> If you can put together an Imperial Knight named Ikari Taelunn before LoboLurker replies, Fenris2, you got a spot, otherwise, I can try and figure out a place to work you in-it'd be pretty easy.




Ikari okay I wil make a Jedi of some sort I think.  6 levels to play with eh?  hmm...

Ikari Talunn sounds oriental so I will go a 'jedi Ninja' route I think...


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 26, 2007)

Not jedi-though you can use Jedi levels to simulate it.  Get some info on Imperial Knights here: http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Imperial_Knights

Also, I have some extra Imp. Knight content on the first page-check it there for some help.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jun 26, 2007)

ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> Not jedi-though you can use Jedi levels to simulate it.  Get some info on Imperial Knights here: http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Imperial_Knights
> 
> Also, I have some extra Imp. Knight content on the first page-check it there for some help.




K, here is the rough draft...

[sblock="char stuff"]

```
Char: Ikari
Player: Fenris2

Medium Male Human  Jedi 4/Scoundrel 1/Soldier 1, CL6
Height: 1.8m 	Weight: 82kg	Age: 19
Destiny 1; 	Force Points 8 (d6)
Init +10; 	Perception: 15 (force)
Use the Force: +15
Languages: Basic, Binary
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Defense	Reflex: 20 (flat-footed 18); Fortitude: 18; Will: 19; 
Hit Points: 53 	Threshold: 18
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Speed: 6 squares
Base Attack Bonus: +5, Grp +5, Rng +7
Melee: +5 ( finesse +7 ) 
Ranged: +7 ( +8 Point Blank )

Atk Options: 

Single Lightsaber +7 AB, 2d8 DMG
Dual Lightsaber +2 AB, 2d8 DMG

Thrown Single Lightsaber +7 AB, 2d8+1 DMG, throw <= 6 squares w/DC 20 auto recovery, point blank shot
Thrown Dual Lightsaber +3 AB, 2d8+1 DMG, throw <= 6 squares w/DC 20 auto recovery, point blank shot

Mind Trick
Move Object

Special Abilities 

Deflect
Force Powers Suite: (Use the Force +15): Farseeing, Mind Trick, Move Objectx2, Negate, Rebuke
Jenasaari Tradition Track - Concentrate to be immune to electronic detection/survalience
Force Perception

–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 14

Talents:

Deflect (reaction: Use lightsaber w/force check to block a ranged attack, -5 per additional attack that round)
Force Cloak (at will concentrate to be immune to electronic detetion/survailence)(Jenssari tradition)
Force Perception (sub use force for perception checks, count as trained)
Throw Lightsaber (Up to 6m and retrive DC20 to do so as free action, +1 AB/DMG with point blank)

Feats: 

Force Senisitive (Jedi)
Weap: Lightsaber (Jedi)
Weap: Simple Weapons (Jedi)

Point Blank Shot (Scoundrel)

Light Armor Proficiency (Soldier)

Scout:

Skill Focus: Use the Force +5  
Skill Focus: Stealth +5
Skill Focus: Mechanics +5
Weapon Finesse ( Lightsaber )
Force Training ( Farseeing, Mind Trick, Move Object )
Force Training ( Move Object, Negate, Rebuke )
Dual Weapon Mastery I

Skills: 

*Force Perception 18: Same as use forces

Acrobatics	10: [+2 Dex] [+5 Trained] [+3 levels]
Gather Info          10: [+2 Cha] [+5 Trained] [+3 levels]
Initiative	             10: [+2 Dex] [+5 Trained] [+3 levels]
Mechanics	14: [+1 Int] [+5 Trained] [+3 levels] [+5 SF] 
Stealth		15: [+2 Dex] [+5 Trained] [+3 levels] [+5 SF]
Use the Force 	15: [+2 Cha] [+5 Trained] [+3 levels] [+5 SF]

Possessions: 

Imperial Knight Armor w/a stylized panther on each paulron
2x Lightsaber - Silver
Binders
Long Range Comm Link w/Pocket Scrambler
Security Tool Kit

–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Experience 15,000

Spoiler:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 26, 2007)

Cool Fenris2!  3 things:

First of all, don't worry too much about a backstory, read the brother's bio, the knight bio, and the original Ikari's bio and go from there.

Second of all, cool character, however, Stealth isn't a class skill for any of your classes, so you can't select it as your Human bonus skill.  In fact, you'd have to have a level of Scout or Scoundrel to have that as a bonus skill, and then up your Int bonus by one AFTER you have taken one of those classes, taken the skill training feat after you have one of those classes, or have one of those classes as class one.

3rd: don't worry about equipment, will supply that for you.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jun 26, 2007)

ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> Cool Fenris2!  3 things:
> 
> First of all, don't worry too much about a backstory, read the brother's bio, the knight bio, and the original Ikari's bio and go from there.
> 
> ...




Hmm, okay how about Jedi to Soldier gives +1 trained skill = stealth, use get new skill feat earlier to solve it not having it on list... yes or no?  Otherwise I will redo him again with scout or soundrel.  I just hate the idea of losing two lightsabers so I did not want the AB cut to lose the dual weilding II (sp) feat. 

I don't have my book here at work or I would look it up...  ;-)

Edit: Nope that does not work.  I will have to update to fix my errors and will post when I do


----------



## possum (Jul 1, 2007)

Is this game dead or something?  If it is, it's a real shame.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 1, 2007)

*Mr. FX Sad!*


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jul 1, 2007)

Sorry, it is still "going,"  it has just become somewhat stalled due to one of the key PC-plot motivations being a PC I haven't heard from-the Imperial Knight.

LoboLurker, Fenris2, please check in.  If I don't hear from either one of you within 24 hours, I will NPC the Imp. Knight and we will get going.

Sorry again folks.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey now!  I already have a post up in IC forum...    lol

PC wise I need to lose either stealth (probably no) or lose some combaty goodness again.  Sigh.  Found a few more bugs build-wise and needed to squish them, which lead to reassigning scores...  .  Tonight Ikari should be done or at the latest early tomorrow.   Its end of summer sesmester I / start of II for me so I have to finish grading the last finals and enter grades first - danged pesky RL.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jul 2, 2007)

K, Ikari is updated in his original post a few below here...


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 4, 2007)

Sorry I haven't been around. Got laid off and sick. I'm bowing out.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jul 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Lobo Lurker.  Also sorry to have had to replce you on top of all of that...your character was just very early-plot-centric.

If you care to still play (with a different character), we can work something out.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 5, 2007)

Dude, that sucks!  
I wish you Good Luck with the job hunt.


----------



## possum (Jul 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear that as well, LoboLurker.  Hope you feel better and find another job soon.


And can you all believe that their is no official or unofficial Mando'a word for Empire or Imperial?  Weird...


----------



## possum (Jul 11, 2007)

As to my character leaving the group at the moment, I'd like to be able to return at the most dramatic time when the group is racing to the ship.  I really should have been wearing my armor, though...


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 11, 2007)

Just poking around to see if there is room for one more. 

-Blood


----------

